# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Klauwtenen

## roeska12345

Hallo mensen van het forum,

Ik ben in de overgang en sinds de overgang zijn de tenen van mijn rechtervoet een beetje krom gegroeid.

Dat heeft tot gevolg dat als ik een tijdje loop de bal van mijn voet vlak bij die tenen zeer gaat doen.

Ik ben al bij de podotherapeut geweest (die zei dat dat klauwtenen genoemd word) en die heeft een zool gemaakt. Het hielp niets. Het is wel zo dat al ik op birkenstocks loop dan heb ik er geen pijn aan. Kennelijk kunnen ze dat niet zo namaken. En in de winter kan je niet op birkenstocks lopen.

Mijn vraag is zou je die tenen operatief weer recht kunnen laten zetten? Ik bedoel dan heb je gelijk een blijvende oplossing tenminste als het mogelijk is.

Weet iemand dit of het kan?

Groet roes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Roeska,

Vervelend dat je tenen zijn gaan krommen  :Frown: 
Ik vonde de volgende informatie en een operatie wordt als laatste 'redmiddel' gezien als na alle andere hulpmiddelen de pijn aanblijft.

*Hamertenen en klauwtenen*
De grote teen heeft 2 kootjes, de andere vier tenen hebben 3 kootjes. Als het eerste en tweede teenkootje van een teen in een onnatuurlijke hoek staan ten opzichte van elkaar, raakt het uiteinde van de teen (teentop) de grond. Als de stand nog beweeglijk en corrigeerbaar is spreken we van een dynamische klauwteen. Is deze stand blijvend, dan spreken we van een gefixeerde klauwteen. Bij een hamerteen staat het eerste gewricht gebogen en het laatste gewrichtje overstrekt Ook hierbij kennen we een dynamische en gefixeerde vorm. Vaak wordt alleen de term hamerteen voor beide soorten afwijkingen gebruikt.
Oorzaken van een klauwteen of hamerteen zijn o.a. een doorgezakte voorvoet, slijtage (artrose), een holvoet, een scheefstand van de grote teen (hallux valgus), hoge spierspanning van de voetspieren, een teen die te lang is ten opzichte van de andere tenen of het dragen van te kleine schoenen.
*Klachten*
Doordat de teen een afwijkende stand heeft, ontstaat er eelt of een likdoorn op de teentoppen en de teenknokkels. Dit kan pijnlijk zijn vooral als u schoenen draagt.
*Behandeling*
Allereerst zal uw behandelend arts geproberen uw klachten te verhelpen zonder hiervoor een operatie uit te voeren (conservatief). Dit kan door u een schoenadvies te geven, of steunzolen voor te schrijven. Als ondanks bovenstaande maatregelen de pijnklachten aanhouden, kan een operatieve behandeling voorgesteld worden.
Opereren vanwege uitsluitend het cosmetische aspect van de standsafwijking van de grote teen is géén indicatie voor een operatie !
_Wanneer het afwikkelen pijnlijk is kan een afwikkelcorrectie worden aangebracht. Er bestaat een diversiteit aan hulpmiddelen die aan en rond de tenen worden aangebracht met als doel de drukplaatsen te ontlasten. Bron orthopedie-amphia.nl_
*Operatie*
Indien er één teen gecorrigeerd moet worden kan dit poliklinisch onder plaatselijke (lokale) verdoving. Als er sprake is van meerdere hamertenen, of als er uitgebreidere ingrepen nodig zijn om de afwijkende stand van één of meerdere tenen te corrigeren, kan uw behandelend orthopaedisch chirurg besluiten deze operatie in dagbehandeling op de operatiekamer uit te voeren.
Bij een hamerteencorrectie wordt het gewricht tussen het eerste en tweede kootje van de teen verwijderd, inclusief een deel van het eerste kootje. Bij het vastzetten (artrodese) wordt weinig bot weggehaald en groeien de kootjes aan elkaar vast, ook kan besloten worden meer bot weg te halen en de kootjes niet te laten vastgroeien. In het begin is de teen slap, door vorming van stug littekenweefsel krijgt de teen uiteindelijk weer stevigheid.
Door deze ingrepen wordt de teen korter en zal de teen geen drukproblemen meer kunnen veroorzaken.
Soms is het nodig om het kapsel van het gewricht tussen het middenvoetsbeentje en de hamerteen los te maken, of om de strekpees te verlengen.
De teen kan tijdelijk met een metalen pennetje in de gewenste stand gefixeerd worden.
*Nabehandeling*
Na de operatieve correctie van een hamerteen mag u diezelfde dag naar huis. Er zit op dat moment een groot verband om de teen en u mag niet zelf autorijden. Na enkele dagen rust mag u weer voorzichtig op de voet gaan lopen.
Als er een metalen pennetje in de teen geplaatst is, mag u wel op de hiel of de platte voet lopen, maar niet op de tenen, omdat het pennetje zou kunnen breken. Na 3 tot 4 weken wordt het metalen pennetje op de gipskamer verwijderd.
De geopereerde teen kan nog maanden na de operatie dik worden. Ook past u in de eerste weken na de operatie soms nog niet in uw eigen schoenen.
*Complicaties*
Wondinfectie: in dit geval zult u enkele keren extra gecontroleerd worden en mogelijk gedurende een aantal dagen behandeld worden met antibiotica in tabletvorm.
Trombosebeen: hoewel het hier een kleine ingreep betreft is er altijd een klein risico op het krijgen van trombose. Daarom wordt geadviseerd na de operatie zo snel mogelijk uw kuitspier te gaan oefenen. Dit doet u door uw voet telkens op en neer te bewegen ("richting de neus trekken en naar de grond te bewegen.")
Recidief: Soms groeien de teen, jaren na de eerste operatie, terug in de oude stand. De operatie kan dan nog een keer herhaald worden.
(Bron; www.rijnlandorthopedie.nl)

Hopelijk gaat met hulpmiddelen of een operatie de pijn weg!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## roeska12345

Dankjewel Luuss voor de uitgebreide informatie. Ik heb t gelezen en moet het nogmaals lezen, om precies te weten wat eraan gedaan kan worden, want de zooltjes die ik nu heb helpen dus niet, maar Birkenstocks wel.


IK heb t gekregen sinds ik in de overgang zit. Daarvoor nooit enige last. Mocht het als uiterste redmiddel zijn een operatie dan moet dat maar. Het is niet voor cosmetisch, want in open schoenen is nauwelijks te zien dat ik dat heb. Ook draag ik wijde schoenen (of laat ze flink oprekken als ze nieuw zijn) om geen likdoorns of eelt op de tenen te krijgen. Ik hou er dus wel rekening mee. Maar toch heb ik pijn als ik langer loop.

Ik neem wat je hebt geschreven mee naar de podotherapeut Nu merk ik pas hoe belangrijk je voeten zijn. Zij moeten het hele gewicht dragen van je lichaam.

groet van Dododo

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Roeska,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Vervelend dat je pijn blijft houden ondanks de zooltjes en ondanks dat je je schoenen laat oprekken...  :Frown:  
Ook apart dat het gekomen is sinds je in de overgang zit, ik wist niet dat dat ook een sypmtoom kon zijn...
Er stond iets over andere hulpmiddelen op de andere website (t groene stukje), maar daar kon ik geen extra info over vinden.  :Frown: 
Hopelijk heeft de podotherapeut nog een alternatieve mogelijkheid voor je en anders toch maar de operatie overwegen. 
Voeten worden vaak gezien als vanzelfsprekend en over het algemeen minder goed verzorgd, maar ze zijn erg belangrijk want je moet er een heel leven op lopen.
Hopelijk vind je een goede oplossing!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gerard1977

Een likdoorn kan zeer pijnlijk aanvoelen. *Wat te doen met een likdoorn*?:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...oorn-5546.html
Gerard

----------

